# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام دانشگاه آزاد

## siyahi

باسلام 
ثبت نام داشگاه آزاد با کنکور کی هست و چه جوری هست

----------


## Heisenberg1997

سلام.شما همین کنکورو سراسریو میدین و تابستون یه کدی برای ثبتنام دانشگاه ازاد تو کارنامتون بهتون میدن که بعدش میرین توسایت دانشگاه ازاد و اون کدو میزنین و برای دانشگاه ازاد ثبتنام میکنین.
شماباید ازطریق سایت سازمان سنجش ابتدا تو کنمورسراسری ثبتنام کنید

----------


## last shot

شما کافیه ثبتنام کنکور سراسری رو انجام بدید اتوماتیک برای آزاد هم ثبتنام شدید.فقط موقع انتخاب رشته(مرداد) برای آزاد باید کارت انتخاب رشته بخرید .پس الان فقط یک کارت آزمون سراسری بخرید و ثبتنام رو کامل کنید.

----------


## Serat

مرکز سنجش و پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی

----------

